# swap an vg30dett in an 87 s12



## s12 (Jun 4, 2005)

i need some ideas to swap an vg30dett in a 200sx se (s12) i dont think is that hard cuz my s12 alredy have an vg30 but i am new at this kind of things i just whant whn i wnt to a show and open tha hood every body look at it 

help me out


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

coherence at it's finest.
and this shouldn't be in this group at all.
sober up, think about what you're writing, and then post it in the proper section.


----------



## ATXBoy (Jun 3, 2005)

how is it in the wrong section this is the 240SX/Silvia/S12 200SX section is it not????


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

when i said that, it was in the project cars section, it has since been moved into the proper one


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

:wtf: no, DO NOT DO IT!!! the reason your car didn't come with a TT set-up is because you will just smoke your tires. your car isn't heavy enough to handle that much power. what is up with everyone swapping stuff they shouldn't be??!?!?


----------



## s12 (Jun 4, 2005)

oooooooo ok :balls: any recomendations???????????? and the one say i am in the wrong fourm you need a brain chek (if you have one)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm not trying to sound mean, but it's just common sense. a lot of people have been trying to swap stuff they shouldn't be swapping. at first it may work, but once they start upgrading, thats when things start to mess up.


----------



## s12 (Jun 4, 2005)

i think maibe your right but my car alredy came whit a vg30 so i think if i drop a vg30dett on it will be not much diference i want to do the swap cuz i dont find many upgrades for this engine cuz is old and vg30dett have a lot more upgrades to du whit it i dont need too much power my car is very light but i whant it to be there when i need it


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you will definatly see a differance in your power. your going from a NA to a TT setup. just try to stick with the engine you have or find another that will fit with more upgrades. good luck though.


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

I still don't know if a TT could fit in an S12..... Air flow to the turbos and an intercooler would need to be made room for. Then again I didn't even think swapping a vg30de would fit. If you ever get it put in take some pictures and send them to me I love s12's


----------



## s12 (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah i was reading something in yahoo about somebody do that in australia and i am thinking about it now cuz i thing will be too much money i will keep looking options to get more power


----------



## nismo200sx16 (Aug 25, 2004)

I think the vg30dett has bin put in an s12. but it will make it handle like poo. 
I would say go sr20det or ca18det. you need to go to www.clubs12.org . also check out my s12 at http://www.cardomain.com/profile/nismo200sx20 .


----------



## s12 (Jun 4, 2005)

how i dont think is to much change in handling if alredy have a vg30 is just from bad to worst


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

what he means is that it would be too much power for the car, making it handle like "poo". it would be like putting a corvette engine in a pinto. all your going to do is spin the tires until they fall off. and you also have to understand that you are going from a naturally aspirated to twin turbo setup. YOU WILL NOTICE A HUGE DIFFERENCE!!!! just because you have the same engine and you add two turbos, you think you won't notice a change in power? well, you're wrong. actually, why dont you go ahead, swap the engine, and find out things the hard way.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

s12 said:


> i need some ideas to swap an vg30dett in a 200sx se (s12) i dont think is that hard cuz my s12 alredy have an vg30 but i am new at this kind of things i just whant whn i wnt to a show and open tha hood every body look at it
> 
> help me out


If this is what you go for it, more power to you everything that everyone says is their opinion for doing it or not..at the end you're making the decision..people swap bigger engines on smaller car everyday just for that reason to have more power..just figure out what you want to use the car for..like mention before for autox not a very good choice, for drag racing hell yeah..I'm putting an rb25 in my 240sx just for that, for drag racing.. I already had an rb20 in it but I wanted more and it did not handle like sh!t..the only advice as far as the swap goes is, see which would be better.. 1 to keep the twin turbo set up or 2. if posible go with a single turbo setup. just make sure you have enough space between the back of the engine and the firewall to pass the crossover pipe..if you have the resources to do it go right ahead.. a lot people don't try it because it runs alot of money on fabbing up stuff, but if you can build it yourself or have some do it for you, it would not be a problem. This is where most swaps take alot of the money being able to place the engine in the car...if you get it done post some pics definatelly would like to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## blakeZX (Apr 29, 2005)

lyon23 said:


> If this is what you go for it, more power to you everything that everyone says is their opinion for doing it or not..at the end you're making the decision..people swap bigger engines on smaller car everyday just for that reason to have more power..just figure out what you want to use the car for..like mention before for autox not a very good choice, for drag racing hell yeah..I'm putting an rb25 in my 240sx just for that, for drag racing.. I already had an rb20 in it but I wanted more and it did not handle like sh!t..the only advice as far as the swap goes is, see which would be better.. 1 to keep the twin turbo set up or 2. if posible go with a single turbo setup. just make sure you have enough space between the back of the engine and the firewall to pass the crossover pipe..if you have the resources to do it go right ahead.. a lot people don't try it because it runs alot of money on fabbing up stuff, but if you can build it yourself or have some do it for you, it would not be a problem. This is where most swaps take alot of the money being able to place the engine in the car...if you get it done post some pics definatelly would like to see it. :thumbup:


that rb25 is going to kill. make me some videos :thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I say you should go for it... I mean people are always gonna say you shouldn't do this or that... But you know you want to and you should do what you want... Is it possible? DETT is wider and heavier but yes, anything is possible with money... Will it be hard to mod? Yes lots of custom parts will have to be made... i for one would love to see it in a S12... Will it handle like "poo"? Most likely... but its your car... if your gonna race it, Im sure you will take the time to learn to drive it and mod the suspension... there was a time when people said RB's in S13's werent driftable... but there are plenty proving that wrong... Pshhh 50/50 weight balance... It's how you learn your car... Thats why big ol tank muscle cars are starting to drift...


----------



## s12 (Jun 4, 2005)

tnx guys but i will go to fix my oun engine until i blow it then i go whit the swap i am gong for a turbo and turbo frendly high comprecion pistons


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

s12 said:


> tnx guys but i will go to fix my oun engine until i blow it then i go whit the swap i am gong for a turbo and turbo frendly high comprecion pistons


Dude, please... if you are going to post something, at least give it a quick proofread before you submit it. Your plethera of grammatical errors is giving me a headache.


----------



## EightySix200SX (Jul 2, 2005)

hey "S12" check out www.club-s12.org its a pretty good site and all of us own S12's there is one on there that has done the swap the turbos come pretty close to the fenders but it looks sweet. i think youll need some custom fabbing though check club-s12.out it should help.!!!! if your not already a member join!


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

EightySix200SX said:


> hey "S12" check out www.club-s12.org its a pretty good site and all of us own S12's there is one on there that has done the swap the turbos come pretty close to the fenders but it looks sweet. i think youll need some custom fabbing though check club-s12.out it should help.!!!! if your not already a member join!


there's a guy that put an rb20 in one. if you can get an rb20 in there, an rb25 will fit for sure.


----------



## EightySix200SX (Jul 2, 2005)

yep the guy with the Rb in it wow it sounds sweet!!! the VG30DETT looks hella sweet too. Some people with the Se's (VG30E 87-88yr S12's) want to put the VG33ER from the pathfider/Qx4 with a supercharger into their S12's the posibilities are endless!!!! Time and money!


----------



## radoublely (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay, here's a link to my cars thread. This SHOULD be the most useful post here. I do plan on going up to TT.

Club-S12.org v3.0 - VG30DE??

Naysayers, unless you've read my full build thread keep quiet. She's been tested on a track and passes people. If it was 'too light' for the power, people wouldn't lighten real race cars. It's about balance, tire selection, chassis re-inforcement.

I have LSD, a full coilover suspension, slotted cross-drilled rotors, SCCA legal roll cage and I'm rocking a vg30de. We moved things around ect. ect. ect. (Really the tip of the iceburg on my build). So go read it, and once you're done we can discuss tuning and balance.


----------

